# Matilda at 14 Weeks...!!!



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a few photos of our girl growing way too quick... ... She was between 13-14 weeks old in these shots....

*#1...









#2...









#3...









#4...









#5...









#6,,,









#7...
*


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

amazing photos


----------



## Chelsea10 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sooo cute!! Love those eyes!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

GORGEOUS GORGEOUS photos! Matilda sure is a stunning little girl.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ohh Matilda you are quite the beauty. 
I just love seeing all your pictures...always beautiful.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Those have to be some of the most expressive Puppy Eyes I think I have EVER seen. She is just a beautiful girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots of your little sweetie.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

She is a beauty Wally.
Great shots!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful. Please give her a little squish from me.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Did you take the pictures? They are loverly.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

SeaMonster said:


> amazing photos





Chelsea10 said:


> Sooo cute!! Love those eyes!





Jax's Mom said:


> GORGEOUS GORGEOUS photos! Matilda sure is a stunning little girl.





KaMu said:


> Ohh Matilda you are quite the beauty.
> I just love seeing all your pictures...always beautiful.





Tuckers Mom said:


> Those have to be some of the most expressive Puppy Eyes I think I have EVER seen. She is just a beautiful girl.





Otter said:


> She is a beauty Wally.
> Great shots!





C's Mom said:


> Beautiful. Please give her a little squish from me.





Ian'sgran said:


> Did you take the pictures? They are loverly.


*Many thanks for all your wonderful comments about our lovely girl... ... :wavey:...
And yes "**Ian'sgran", I did take these photos... Thank you...
*


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

She is beautiful. Of course you have a beautiful subject and you have the best equipment but for a great photo you also need a good photographer. Your are a great photographer. :appl:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stunning pictures of your beautiful little Mattie.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

rik said:


> She is beautiful. Of course you have a beautiful subject and you have the best equipment but for a great photo you also need a good photographer. Your are a great photographer. :appl:


She is too beautiful, although I might be a little bias, but you are too kind with your comments... Thank you...



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Stunning pictures of your beautiful little Mattie.


Thank you very much, I appreciate your wonderful comment... ...


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Love that tongue!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I love those pictures. They make me just want to hug her. You did a great job taking them.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

jweisman54 said:


> Love that tongue!





DaisyGolden said:


> I love those pictures. They make me just want to hug her. You did a great job taking them.


*
Thanks, I just love taking shots of our little girl who is fast becoming not so little... ...
Thank goodness she doesn't mind a camera in her face, so I'm just adding as many as I can to her photo album before she grows up... *


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh wow! Amazing photos! Matilda is gorgeous!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Oh wow! Amazing photos! Matilda is gorgeous!


Thank you for your kind words about the photos, but how could I take a bad photo of such a superb model... ...


----------

